# Aggressive Piranha



## KoolaidGGB (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, new here. Just had a question. I’ve been gone away for a couple weeks, I have 4 RBP, in a 75g tank. So I came home today and one of my guys has a nibble on his lip missing. Just a nibble. And one of the other piranha is chasing him around relentlessly. They stop when I go near the tank, but when I leave the one chases the other around nonstop. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, 4 in a 75 gal is not enough space.... upgrade to a 125, or the dominant ones will pick off the others and you will end up with 1 or 2


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Unfortunate but this does happen in the hobby. Like stated above, upgrade to a larger tank and that should limit aggression. A large tank will not take away piranha instinct so you could still have issues.


----------

